# 105mm DC (or 135mm)



## Vautrin (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi everyone...

I've been fascinated by defocus control, and am seriously thinking of taking the jump to either the 105mm or 135mm DC lens.

I shoot full frame, with a D700, and will be using it to shoot models in a studio (and out of studio)...  It will replace my sigma 50mm, which I love, but just lacks the ability to get up close and personal.

I was wondering if people could offer opinions / suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2012)

Go for it. its an amazing lens and you won't regret it. if you have the money for the 135, i would get the 135 over the 105, especially on a d700. 135mm is quite long for indoor and tight space so if you have other lens to work with it shouldn't be a problem. IMO, along with the 85, its the best nikon portrait lens in general


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2012)

I own both lenses and have for about ten years, so I'm fairly familiar with them under various circumstances. In my opinion, the 105 DC is the "better" lens in terms of lower CA, and better autofocusing,and for use at wider apertures. The bokeh from both is quite nice, but the 105 is easier to use indoors, at "normal" indoor distances. The 135mm, being about 30% longer in focal length, is much more-selective in terms of angle of view, and also has a more, a significantly more "*tele-centric look*" to the images it makes; depth of field falls of more quickly behind the focused plane, and there is more enlargement of background object size than with the 105mm lens. The defocus control can be used to make an overall "Zeiss Softar-like look", or to simply defocus the background be more OOF than normal. The soft-focus effect is quite strong; the second, the defocusing of background, is a LOT LESS USEFUL, and extremely subtle. It is in fact, I think, a nearly useless feature.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 12, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I own both lenses and have for about ten years, so I'm fairly familiar with them under various circumstances. In my opinion, the 105 DC is the "better" lens in terms of lower CA, and better autofocusing,and for use at wider apertures. The bokeh from both is quite nice, but the 105 is easier to use indoors, at "normal" indoor distances. The 135mm, being about 30% longer in focal length, is much more-selective in terms of angle of view, and also has a more, a significantly more "*tele-centric look*" to the images it makes; depth of field falls of more quickly behind the focused plane, and there is more enlargement of background object size than with the 105mm lens. The defocus control can be used to make an overall "Zeiss Softar-like look", or to simply defocus the background be more OOF than normal. The soft-focus effect is quite strong; the second, the defocusing of background, is a LOT LESS USEFUL, and extremely subtle. It is in fact, I think, a nearly useless feature.



BEST LENS REVIEW/COMPARISON  EVER!  :thumbup::thumbup:
concise, factual, spot on topic with real life experience.
THATS how the pros do it folks!  Good form Derrel, Good form.


----------

